# New guy



## john-called-van-lamb (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey all,

I joined here because I really wanted a cool online martial arts community to be a part of. As soon as I found this forum I was so happy that it had a generally happy and friendly atmosphere  Much better than other sites where its just all flaming and unhelpful posts lol

My training has mainly been in Zen Do Kai karate (offshoot of Goju) and in Muay thai. 

I've already received some awesome advice and am keen to help out where I can

my username is supposed to sound like jean claude van damme but i think i failed

stay safe and see you all around


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2017)

john-called-van-lamb said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I joined here because I really wanted a cool online martial arts community to be a part of. As soon as I found this forum I was so happy that it had a generally happy and friendly atmosphere  Much better than other sites where its just all flaming and unhelpful posts lol
> 
> ...


It does have a certain... Jean Claude Van Damme.  Welcome.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT, we think we're pretty cool lol, not sure the kids would though.


----------



## Agoge (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

The user name worked - I noticed it immediately.

As for the cool place to discuss MA, you've failed. We are far more geeky than cool here. Most of the folks here think they are the exception to that - I know I certainly am - but the more certain they are of their coolness, the more their nerdiness comes through.

But we do have a lot of fun, even if we do snort when we laugh.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> The user name worked - I noticed it immediately.
> 
> As for the cool place to discuss MA, you've failed. We are far more geeky than cool here. Most of the folks here think they are the exception to that - I know I certainly am - but the more certain they are of their coolness, the more their nerdiness comes through.
> 
> But we do have a lot of fun, even if we do snort when we laugh.



I'm a legend in my own mind


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome I thought the same thing until I read this page than I understood all the weird answers I was getting. If  you start a serious post tag me I'm down. Although I am more kung-fu than karate it would be pretty neat to compare.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 17, 2017)

john-called-van-lamb said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I joined here because I really wanted a cool online martial arts community to be a part of. As soon as I found this forum I was so happy that it had a generally happy and friendly atmosphere  Much better than other sites where its just all flaming and unhelpful posts lol
> 
> ...


If anything John Called Van Lamb is more a threatening name than Van Damme.. like they call him Van Lamb but he is really a wolf in uh lamb clothing oooh.. Hey welcome aboard, good to have you here xo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT.

Would that be the Michael Campos Zen Do Kai karate?


----------



## Jenna (Mar 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> The user name worked - I noticed it immediately.
> 
> As for the cool place to discuss MA, you've failed. We are far more geeky than cool here. Most of the folks here think they are the exception to that - I know I certainly am - but the more certain they are of their coolness, the more their nerdiness comes through.
> 
> But we do have a lot of fun, even if we do snort when we laugh.


..and also wear bowties! tho only because there is nothing more perturbing to an opponent than a bowtie under a gi aha! #strategic


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Mar 18, 2017)

welcome to mt. Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 18, 2017)

senseiblackbelt said:


> welcome to mt. Enjoy your stay here


What, are we a hotel now, SBB?


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Mar 19, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> What, are we a hotel now, SBB?



hey its a good way to welcome someone in a forum


----------



## Buka (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome, bro.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Jedmus (Mar 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 28, 2017)

john-called-van-lamb said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I joined here because I really wanted a cool online martial arts community to be a part of. As soon as I found this forum I was so happy that it had a generally happy and friendly atmosphere  Much better than other sites where its just all flaming and unhelpful posts lol
> 
> ...


Welcome hope you too like it as much as I do.


----------



## Ben S (Mar 28, 2017)

JC - I've been here only about two days myself and already feel like I'm home. Great people here - they'll challenge you with their own views and ideas, but in a friendly and respectful way. Welcome!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 30, 2017)

Ben S said:


> JC - I've been here only about two days myself and already feel like I'm home. Great people here - they'll challenge you with their own views and ideas, but in a friendly and respectful way. Welcome!


Hey, don't go getting his hopes up. I'm planning to be nasty this week!


----------



## Ben S (Mar 30, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Hey, don't go getting his hopes up. I'm planning to be nasty this week!



Right - don't want it to be TOO nice here - martial arts is about tangling with each other a bit - lol.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Ben S said:


> JC - I've been here only about two days myself and already feel like I'm home. Great people here - they'll challenge you with their own views and ideas, but in a friendly and respectful way. Welcome!


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Glad to have you here!


----------

